# Need to replace my woofers



## LoDown (Sep 16, 2010)

The foam rotted out after just 30 years. :foottap::rofl:
Speaker building is not my profession or hobby, but I like constructing things. I built a pair of 5 way speakers 30 years ago, and I'd like to replace the woofers........... maybe the other stuff later but that isn't an issue now.

Here's what I have.
Speaker enclosures are 4 cubic feet and I have a 3 3/4 inch by 10 inch port. They are plywood on 4 sides and partical board front and back.... all 3/4"

The speakers I will be replacing are some Peerless 12 inchers with the following specs:

Peerless model KA 12X WF
32 oz ceramic magnet
2" aluminum voice coil
Impedance 8 ohms (nom) 6.9 OHMs 
Resonance 22hz
Frequency range 32 to 1500hz
Power handling 120 watts

The other speakers in each cabinet are:
(2) Realistic 600 to 8000hz / 80 watt for mid range 
(1)Realistic 5 khz to 40 khz 70 watt
(1)Realistic 3000 to 20,000hz / 70 watt
I built these 30 years ago and played with the speaker components........... adding them and subtracting them till they sounded goor with Kenny Rogers on the turntable.. hey, it was 1980! :rofl:
............. I have a hearing loss (nerve loss) and the funky midrange and tweeter combo I came up with made great voice tones and the Peerless woofer made for a nice soft "whump" .......if that's a good enough non technical description.

........... I'm obviously not into perfection................ just want to get some good sound because I bought a digital TV and want some better sound (they still sound good, but I can't crank em up much)Mainly I'm looking for input from you guys as to if the Peerless replacement that I found will work well enough for me.

I'm trying to keep the budget low so I'm not looking for some $200+ carbon fiber and die cast goods.
The old speakers served me well and this is what I was thinking to replace them with:

Peerless SLS 830669.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-1118


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Replacing a driver would probably make the current Xover null and void which means you will need a new Xover. I would start from scratch and build new speakers using a proven design. Even if you are part deaf and sound quality is not that important to you I assume that other people will be subjected to the sound.
This is a great lower cost project http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-702
And some more http://htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39


----------



## LoDown (Sep 16, 2010)

Budget is small so all I am going to do is the wooofer for now. I can upgrade the rest of the system some other time, or build from scratch later based on the woofer, or start new with smaller woofer and make a system with a sub.
The crossover (mine) as I recall, is just a couple of capacitors and resistors soldered on anyway. I never did put one on the woofer. 
So right now, I'm simply wondering if the Peerless I mentioned above will be even slightly close to my current Peerless.
I appreciate the advice and understand why you want it all to match. If I had funds, it would be nice to build a good system, but that;s just not possible now. .....too little work.As it is now, even with the rotted out foam, my speakers sound light years ahead of the ones on the new SONY TV.


----------



## LoDown (Sep 16, 2010)

Haven't had my morning coffee yet and didn't notice your link...... sorry 'bout that.
If I ever build new ones, I'll make the enclosure, so I only need the components. I need to determine the cabinet height myself so it matches the cabinet height of the entertainment system cabinet. 

A friend recommended these Daytons.http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-320


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

A 5-way? That's pretty crazy. Still you can just swap drivers between boxes. A box needs to be made for the woofer not the other way around. Your best bet is to run driver on PE until one kinda hits.

Or you could get the driver reconed.


----------



## LoDown (Sep 16, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> A 5-way? That's pretty crazy. Still you can just swap drivers between boxes. A box needs to be made for the woofer not the other way around. Your best bet is to run driver on PE until one kinda hits.
> 
> Or you could get the driver reconed.


PE?

5 is pretty crazy, could do without one of the tweeters I suppose..................... hey this was my more is better thinkin 30 years ago.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

PE = Parts Express

You're in an interesting spot. If I hear you right, you just want the _thump _back. Forums like this are uncomfortable with that mindset, tending to higher quality and predictable results. But if you were pleased with the initial design, running the old woofer full-range, then the Peerless you point to would do the job, albeit with some port mods to get the right _thump_. 

However, the Dayton is cheaper by half (and has teh lowest Fs), and if cost is the object, this one's all of $12:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=299-904

I have no doubt that you get what you pay for, but if you're not looking for much, these are low-cost options. They will make sound, and if you're not picky, you may end up quite happy. If not, there are a lot of "proven designs" you can build that will sound great, and with the Jamo's, you're not out much for the attempt. 

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Parts Express also recones drivers, so if the only damage to them is the surround i'd look into that option. May be cheaper in the long run then they could get you buy untill your ready for the task of DIY again. 
Let me tell you there is nothing more satisfying then building your own speakers and having them blow away a store bought brand that cost twice as much.:T


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Take carefull measurements and read the guieds and this website, worked great for my old realistic minimus-77's. It's not that hard to replace the foam surrounds.


----------



## LoDown (Sep 16, 2010)

fbov said:


> PE = Parts Express
> 
> You're in an interesting spot. If I hear you right, you just want the _thump _back. Forums like this are uncomfortable with that mindset, tending to higher quality and predictable results. But if you were pleased with the initial design, running the old woofer full-range, then the Peerless you point to would do the job, albeit with some port mods to get the right _thump_.
> 
> ...





bambino said:


> Parts Express also recones drivers, so if the only damage to them is the surround i'd look into that option. May be cheaper in the long run then they could get you buy untill your ready for the task of DIY again.
> Let me tell you there is nothing more satisfying then building your own speakers and having them blow away a store bought brand that cost twice as much.:T


You guys are good. I knew that before joining and that was what I was afraid of.
.................. educated perfectionists. 
I install floor coverings for a living and I am as deep into perfection as you guys are about audio............ so I truely do understand your passion to perfection. 

If I bought a refoam kit, I doubt that I could fail doing it myself. I am much, much better with "hands on" than with Jeopardy questions. :unbelievable:

I have an Optimus STAV 3170 receiver which I love.............. 4 front channels and two back....... no subs unless I dedicate two of the front channels to subs. 
This receiver, to my ears sounds great, mismatched or not.
I added some old S7095 GPS speakers on B side of the front 4 speakers. 

That said, listening to Saving Private Ryan tonight....... I had to duck a few times. :unbelievable:

No math involved................. it simply sounds great even without he back speakers.
The GPS speakers I added tonight are from the side of this system. They made a nice improvement.
http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-GPX-S7095
Thanks guys........ I will ponder the options.

At a later date it would be fun to design new speakers again from scratch................... and I think that I found the right people to assist me.

Thanks guys.:wave:


----------

